# My Betta Sorority Journal!



## Miharu (Dec 6, 2010)

So I thought I would start a journal about the setting up and running of my sorority. Last night I cleaned out my 30 gallon that previously held 6 comets that I was growing up for my neighbors pond, the comets have left that tank and I decided to turn it into a sorority.

Last night I gravel vaccumed the tank, did a 50% water change and let it run empty over night, turned up the heat, its now at 76 degrees. Today I'm going to be going to petco to pick up the first set of females. I plan on getting 5 females today and then next week I will get a few more. I haven't decided what a good number of females would be in a 30 gallon, maybe 15? 

Here's the tank, its a 30 gallon bowfront, and I will update later when I get the females and they are all settled in!!


----------



## weluvbettas (May 29, 2010)

WOW!!! Thats a big tank!!! Your females are gonna love it!!

I Would add some taller plants so the weaker females can get to the surface easier.


----------



## Miharu (Dec 6, 2010)

I bought sometoday! :-D Got 5 lovely females! and a poor sick rescue male (will make another thread for him) Will update as soon as the girls have settled a little


----------



## Miharu (Dec 6, 2010)

Ok so I got 5 lovely girls today, they are currently floating in the tank acclimating! I also got a few more decorations for the tank. 

Here are the girls in their cups, I'll get better pictures later!! 

And I need help with names!!





































This is the only girl I named, her name is Betty










and the tank with the new plants


----------



## weluvbettas (May 29, 2010)

Those females are gorgeous!!! I luv that little crowntail!!


----------



## Miharu (Dec 6, 2010)

Some new pictures of the girls!! They're still settling in so the pics aren't the best but they're doing well so far!! The big blue female is definitely the alpha, so far all fins are intact and there really isnt any fighting going on. Every once in awhile the red veiltail tries to challenge the big blue girl (they all really need names, haha) but backs down pretty quickly! 

So anyway... pictures!


----------



## Miharu (Dec 6, 2010)

Ok so I named these girls finally! hehe

The blue alpha girl is Vixen
The Cello girl is Ugly Betty
The Crowntail is Mistletoe
The red veiltail is Holly
and the little purple/pink girl is Bella


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Do we have a queen of the tank yet?


----------



## Miharu (Dec 6, 2010)

Oh yes! Definitely miss Vixen!


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

They look so much nicer in the tank than in those cups! Sounds like you chose a good group. Good luck with the sorority!


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

Awwe, they are all beautiful! I love the set up as well. you should try and get a video for us. ;]


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

It looks great so far! I can't wait to see some more females in there!


----------

